# Electric vs non electric golf trolleys.



## kid2 (Mar 17, 2014)

At the moment I'm carrying and have been the past 2 seasons. While I love this and its go anywhere you want mobility sometimes it would be nice to have a trolley... Mainly medals if I find I get a bit tired.. Our course is quite hilly so my energy obviously dictates how I play at times... I have a hill billy terrain but have always found it slower than the speed I walk.. 

So I'm now thinking of selling it and buying a 3 wheeled push trolley.... Am I mad or would it be worth the expense. â€¦ looking at maybe a Clicgear.â€¦


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

i think a decent push trolley is all you need, too much hassle with battery charging etc for me with a leccy one. I have 2 options, carry or push trolley. I think thats perfect. i think leccy trolleys are just taking laziness one step too far!


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 17, 2014)

That must be some slow trolley if you can walk faster! I have a golf stream electric and I mix between carrying and trolleying, my friend has a push trolley and says its great. its nice to be alble to fully load up and not worry about the weight.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 17, 2014)

Got a Motocaddy S3 Lithium, but wanted to sell it to purchase a cheaper push trolley. Numerous listings on a popular auction site and stupid offers received, but it hasn't sold...so going to have to stay with it. I do think a push trolley is all you need though. Something nice and light is a winner.  I'd love to go back to a Sun Mountain Micro Cart


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 17, 2014)

Rooter said:



			i think a decent push trolley is all you need, too much hassle with battery charging etc for me with a leccy one. I have 2 options, carry or push trolley. I think thats perfect. i think leccy trolleys are just taking laziness one step too far!
		
Click to expand...


Couldnt agree more, sold my electric trolley 3 years ago, and replaced it with a MotoCaddy S1 Lite.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 17, 2014)

I've still use a Â£20 trolley bought from AG about 20 years ago. I think it's about due for retirement now


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 17, 2014)

i have both options as have a clic gear 3.5 and a powacaddie but dont bother with the electric as i play golf on a whim so rarely charge battery just in case i go out to play. only problem i find with push trolley are that they might be light but when you have a big bag fully load with kit it can be a struggle on uphill holes and it doesnt help that our 16th and 17th are up hill just when fatigue is kicking in. So if your course is reasonable flat i would go for a push trolley. if not then stick to the electric  trolley


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 17, 2014)

After using an electric trolley for the last ten years I have now started to carry again. I much prefer this, however, if I am playing in a 36 holer or there is chance of rain and I need to carry loads of gear I will use the trolley. Personally I have never seen the point of having a trolley with no battery.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 17, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			. Personally I have never see n the point of having a trolley with no battery.
		
Click to expand...

Always baffled me too


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2014)

I've mainly carried but at times now use my 3 wheel push trolley, its only a cheap Masters one buts its as light as a feather and folds down to nothing.

I've had a normal electric trolley, a remote control jobby, in fact the whole 9 yards and charging battery's, breaking down, buying bushes, axles, flat battery halfway around or forgetting the battery just became a pain in the backside.

Carry or push for me


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			After using an electric trolley for the last ten years I have now started to carry again. I much prefer this, however, if I am playing in a 36 holer or there is chance of rain and I need to carry loads of gear I will use the trolley. Personally I have never see n the point of having a trolley with no battery.
		
Click to expand...




Robobum said:



			Always baffled me too
		
Click to expand...

Because they don't become high maintenance and something else to remember to have to think about, mine to push is very light and easier to control if I go a bit wide of the mark over rough terrain than an electric one IMO :smirk:


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 17, 2014)

kid2 said:



			At the moment I'm carrying and have been the past 2 seasons. While I love this and its go anywhere you want mobility sometimes it would be nice to have a trolley... Mainly medals if I find I get a bit tired.. Our course is quite hilly so my energy obviously dictates how I play at times... I have a hill billy terrain but have always found it slower than the speed I walk.. 

So I'm now thinking of selling it and buying a 3 wheeled push trolley.... Am I mad or would it be worth the expense. â€¦ looking at maybe a Clicgear.â€¦
		
Click to expand...

A couple of mates of mine have the clicgear trolleys an they do seem very well made and easy to push. I think the weak link on them is the wheel lock mechanism. However, not actually owning one I cannot fully confirm this. Maybe you need to do a bit of research.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 17, 2014)

Love my push trolly. Loved my electric but the battery lark frustrated me! I dont think I would go for an electric again as the 3 wheeled push trolly are so good now.

If however I did get an electric, I would only get the one Fundy uses. No idea what it is but the man knows how to kill trollys so has some uber strong aircraft material one.... Proper tyres, proper bearings... I feel like I could ride it.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Love my push trolly. Loved my electric but the battery lark frustrated me! I dont think I would go for an electric again as the 3 wheeled push trolly are so good now.

If however I did get an electric, I would only get the one Fundy uses. No idea what it is but the man knows how to kill trollys so has some uber strong aircraft material one.... Proper tyres, proper bearings... I feel like I could ride it.
		
Click to expand...

Golfstream revolution Al, been excellent since I bought it rather than the overly plastic motocaddy offering I had before! I love to carry but the body is less willing and like some others, never seen the point in a trolley if i have to push or pull it, steering it is enough for me


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 17, 2014)

I had a Go Kart - good trolley but once I tried one of the newer 3 wheel push carts I was sold - lightweight, easy to push/manouvre and no battery charging hassles. I have a Sun Mountain Speed Cart and it's great and they're customer service is amazing. 

Carried all winter and used my trolley on Saturday for the first time. Without doubt I felt fresher and had more energy after 18 holes than when carrying (and I think of myself as pretty fit)!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 17, 2014)

The automatic version of the GoKart trolley set the speed at which you walk at. Best customer service out there too


----------



## Robobum (Mar 17, 2014)

If plugging the battery into the charger when I get home is high maintenance - I'll soldier on with it


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 17, 2014)

Robobum said:



			If plugging the battery into the charger when I get home is high maintenance - I'll soldier on with it 

Click to expand...


Hehe, for sure but once you forget once the battery gets crappy, you have to carry it and your clubs in from the car. If the battery cannot do 36 holes and you want to you have to make other arrangements for the afternoon, once the battery is poor the 17th and 18th can be a bit of a slog. 

I did go to buy a new battery but ended up with a new push trolly and probably wont look back.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2014)

flat course push or carry- hilly course electric.............or...........just do whatever *you* want and pleases *you*


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 17, 2014)

I like hitting golf balls with sticks, I like having a laugh with other golfers and I like trying to better my scores.

I don't like carrying a big bag full of clubs, balls, tees, clothing, water and Snickers bars.


----------



## gdc (Mar 17, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			A couple of mates of mine have the clicgear trolleys an they do seem very well made and easy to push. I think the weak link on them is the wheel lock mechanism. However, not actually owning one I cannot fully confirm this. Maybe you need to do a bit of research.
		
Click to expand...

I have the Clicgear 3.0 and would thoroughly recommend it. 
As far as the brake mechanism goes I have had no problem with mine but I tend not to use much anyway. I find it easier to point my trolley across the slope rather than put the brake on - just lazy I guess.

It is a BIG trolley (Folds up small though) so you will look a bit soft if you have a little bag.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			flat course push or carry- hilly course electric.............or...........just do whatever *you* want and pleases *you*

Click to expand...

Push trolleys are fine on flat courses but I've seen people use more energy pushing them up hills than it takes to carry. 

As for all the hard work involved in carrying a battery to the car then back in again when you get home, c'mon guys get real. How much effort does that take?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 17, 2014)

In all honesty, however great I think that my Go-Kart is, I would now probably choose a high end push trolley over an electric one. It has plenty of power etc so hills and speed are not an issue but there is the faff of remembering to bring the battery in from the car and getting it on to charge, hoping that your wife does not turn the plug socket off (that has happened a couple of times) and then you have the cost of new batteries when they start to flag. 

The current range of 3 wheel push trolleys are so effortless to push, fold up small, have plenty of carrying space, the lot and just out of pure ease I would go for a push trolley


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2014)

GB72 said:



			In all honesty, however great I think that my Go-Kart is, I would now probably choose a high end push trolley over an electric one. It has plenty of power etc so hills and speed are not an issue but there is the faff of remembering to bring the battery in from the car and getting it on to charge, hoping that your wife does not turn the plug socket off (that has happened a couple of times) and then you have the cost of new batteries when they start to flag. 

*The current range of 3 wheel push trolleys are so effortless to push, fold up small, have plenty of carrying space, the lot and just out of pure ease I would go for a push trolley*

Click to expand...

I would agree with this, my leccy powakaddy is getting old- like its owner- and the new push carts are waaaaay better than the pull carts of old, smooth and light- like its owner used to be.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			smooth and light- like its owner used to be.

Click to expand...

Really?! when was this??!!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Really?! when was this??!!
		
Click to expand...

did I not show you my school pictures


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			did I not show you my school pictures  

Click to expand...

black and white ones? oh yeh...


----------



## Region3 (Mar 17, 2014)

drive4show said:



			As for all the hard work involved in carrying a battery to the car then back in again when you get home, c'mon guys get real. How much effort does that take?
		
Click to expand...

Yet the leccy trollies are for lazy people?


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 17, 2014)

I would forget to plug in the battery. So I went for a push trolley, a Clicgear 3.5, and it's excellent.
Tbh I only bought it because I had credit in the pro shop, and used it for a month or so at the end of last summer before switching to carrying for the winter.


----------



## kid2 (Mar 17, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			That must be some slow trolley if you can walk faster! I have a golf stream electric and I mix between carrying and trolleying, my friend has a push trolley and says its great. its nice to be alble to fully load up and not worry about the weight.
		
Click to expand...



Trust me pal... It gets to a point at times when I'm walking uphill I'm having to wait for it and that's no exaggeration.... The battery is only new as well... The last one gave up mid round and it ain't no fun having to push one of them things for 9 holes without power....


----------



## London mike 61 (Mar 17, 2014)

Clicgear...great trolley, no problems

As I get older maybe a electric trolley , but not just yet.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Mar 17, 2014)

Another vote for the clicgear

Cracking trolley, massive when up but tiny when folded and soooooo light


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't see the point in electric trolleys,how much effort does it actually take to push a trolley??


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a powakaddy twinline and swapped it for a GoKart automatic. The trolley is great. I suffer from a bad back and i'm sure going electric has helped. 

I really want to get fitter this year and am going to try to use the GoKart in comps only and go back to carrying. 

I want to play more golf after work and carrying is so much simpler for this (less stuff to get in the car first thing in  the morning)

I went for a GoKart automatic due to the price not being too much more than a Clicgear etc and a friend of mine got a Stomatic for less than a Clicgear. If my GoKart gives up the ghost i will have to think hard about what I get next. 

One of my friends has a Big Max wheeler with the brolly holder this cost him Â£225 for an extra Â£50 or so he could of had a GoKart is it worth the money i'm not sure but then there is the 5 year warranty and no battery/motor to fail


----------



## Scooby999 (Mar 17, 2014)

When practicing I will carry, but if in a comp or 36 holes use my electric. Personal choice I think, no right answer I am fit and healthy so no problem when I carry just like the ease of electric. My old course had wires around the greens to keep animals off and these were an absolute pain to negotiate with a trolley so always carried.

my only pet hate is buggies, I play golf to socialise and have a chat. I find if I play with anyone who uses a buggy it's a very boring round.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 17, 2014)

London mike 61 said:



			Clicgear...great trolley, no problems

As I get older maybe a electric trolley , but not just yet.
		
Click to expand...

I have got older - much older - and switched from electric to 3-wheel pusher about 18 months ago.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 17, 2014)

Scooby999 said:



			my only pet hate is buggies, I play golf to socialise and have a chat. I find if I play with anyone who uses a buggy it's a very boring round.
		
Click to expand...

Yes can imagine that is very difficult, I have been fortunate enough to never have this case but have seen people walking next to a buggy and think it must be a bit awkward.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 17, 2014)

I carry mostly but bought a cheap powakaddy twinline 3 and cart bag for the princely sum of Â£65. I have had electric trolleys but cba charging etc and as I only play golf a couple of times a month a leccy is pointless.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 17, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I can't see the point in electric trolleys,how much effort does it actually take to push a trolley??
		
Click to expand...

Much more than I intend to expend!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Yet the leccy trollies are for lazy people? 

Click to expand...

Depends on the person. I use mine for 36 hole opens when I'm using a tour bag loaded up with all the gear. Otherwise I carry.



Pin-seeker said:



			I can't see the point in electric trolleys,how much effort does it actually take to push a trolley??
		
Click to expand...

Quite a lot it would seem from some of the red faces I've seen on hilly courses.


----------



## London mike 61 (Mar 17, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I have got older - much older - and switched from electric to 3-wheel pusher about 18 months ago.
		
Click to expand...

Well done that man!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 17, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Quite a lot it would seem from some of the red faces I've seen on hilly courses.
		
Click to expand...

:lol:


----------



## Alan (Mar 17, 2014)

I had a powerkaddy but moved to a Clicgear as it was a hassle with the battery etc, the Clicgear folds up small, looks cool and is easily fitted in the boot of he car.


----------



## mikeb4 (Mar 17, 2014)

I had a motocaddy 36 hole battery one, call it laziness but I couldn't be bothered with the constant charging of the battery etc so I got a motocaddy s1 lite which is ideal only slight problem it has in the last week been prone to blow over in the strong winds we have had given it is quite light


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2014)

I like my go kart. It folds up small enough to go in a Fiesta boot and the 18 hole battery will do 27 and even 36 holes (not recommended on a regular basis though). If it gives up I'd look around and the Motocaddy S3 excellent. I think that especially on a hillier course there is definitely more energy expanded with a push trolly compared to an electric model and for that reason alone I'd always prefer the electric option


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 18, 2014)

kid2 said:



			At the moment I'm carrying and have been the past 2 seasons. While I love this and its go anywhere you want mobility sometimes it would be nice to have a trolley... Mainly medals if I find I get a bit tired.. Our course is quite hilly so my energy obviously dictates how I play at times... I have a hill billy terrain but have always found it slower than the speed I walk.. 

So I'm now thinking of selling it and buying a 3 wheeled push trolley.... Am I mad or would it be worth the expense. â€¦ looking at maybe a Clicgear.â€¦
		
Click to expand...

Clickgear reminds me of a pram == Get a Stewart Z3 its the dog,s


----------



## Robobum (Mar 18, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			Clickgear reminds me of a pram == Get a Stewart Z3 *looks like a mobility scooter*

Click to expand...

You're welcome


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Use an electric trolley - the more energy I can save for the actual golf the better


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 18, 2014)

Electric all the way here, if you can afford one it's a no brainer :thup:


----------



## Scazza (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm thinking of selling my Go-Kart and purchasing a high end 3 wheeled push trolley too! So I'm glad I am not the only one who is contemplating it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 18, 2014)

Scazza said:



			I'm thinking of selling my Go-Kart and purchasing a high end 3 wheeled push trolley too! So I'm glad I am not the only one who is contemplating it.
		
Click to expand...


Im thinking of getting an electric trolley,however also thinking the same as you,a good 3 wheeled
trolley,and a nice stand bag,and a spare 300 notes.


----------



## Scazza (Mar 18, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Im thinking of getting an electric trolley,however also thinking the same as you,a good 3 wheeled
trolley,and a nice stand bag,and a spare 300 notes.
		
Click to expand...

Well I have just ordered the Titliest Staff Stand Bag, so will definitely be selling my Go-Kart now and looking at a 3 wheeled trolley for times I don't want to carry.

I know a decent Go Kart with travel bag and 2 chargers going for a reasonable price


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 18, 2014)

Kid, I waited until tonight to reply as wanted to give you a bit more of a detailed reply.  Like you I hate trolleys and prefer to throw my sticks on my back and crack on, but also we both share knee issues if I remember rightly, personally I have no acl/pcl, ,my carterlidge is shot to bits and generally golf probably isn't the wisest of sports for a shot knee, what makes it worst is it's my leading knee so coming into shots trying to compress the ball and get weight over the left knee at impact is harder because of past health issues.

About three years ago like others I opted for the electrical trolley which was great, pulled you up the steep hills and carried all your junk, the problem lied with when you had games that were unplanned and out the blue.  It would be a case of go home, swap everything from trolley bag to carry bag and carry anyway,... So I ditched the electric trolley and went back to carrying.

Pre Christmas I bit the bullet and tried the z3 push and after a couple of months I'm convinced it's was the right move.  No worrying about random games as you just throw it in the boot. Big enough bag to carry all your crap in, it's little to no inconvenience at all.

There are however two draw backs with a push trolley, on steep hills I find it may work the legs slightly harder when going up and incline, and when courses are very wet you need to use a little more effort pushing on soft ground.  BUT..... in general even with the wet weather we have had I have not regretted my decisions.  Yes without doubt it's more convenient to carry clubs, you just pop them in your boot and job done, but from my knees point of view I get little or no knee pain now compared to when I carried and I was always cautious of what was in my bag.

H2no lightweight stand bag, 
5-8 balls max in the bag
13 clubs, 
Thin lightweight waterproof top.

In the winter I think I'll drop two/three clubs when off forward tees and still carry, but in the summer I'm a trolley man now.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 18, 2014)

London mike 61 said:



			Clicgear...great trolley, no problems

As I get older maybe a electric trolley , but not just yet.
		
Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			I have got older - much older - and switched from electric to 3-wheel pusher about 18 months ago.
		
Click to expand...




London mike 61 said:



			Well done that man!
		
Click to expand...

I can say quite honestly that I am no more tired after a round than I was when using my Powakaddy - and my scores haven't suffered.


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 18, 2014)

kid2 said:



			At the moment I'm carrying and have been the past 2 seasons. While I love this and its go anywhere you want mobility sometimes it would be nice to have a trolley... Mainly medals if I find I get a bit tired.. Our course is quite hilly so my energy obviously dictates how I play at times... I have a hill billy terrain but have always found it slower than the speed I walk.. 

So I'm now thinking of selling it and buying a 3 wheeled push trolley.... Am I mad or would it be worth the expense. â€¦ looking at maybe a Clicgear.â€¦
		
Click to expand...

Got a clicgear 3.0..Never looked back.Superb push trolley


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

Best of both for me. I have a locker at the club so in the summer I keep a carry bag in there for a quick nine after work and the GK lives in the car and if I'm playing a full round they go in the boot and the trolly and battery sit behind me.


----------



## LIG (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm LAYZEEEE!  Leccy for me! :whoo:

(Only drawback is, no impromptu games unless I carry   but then I empty out the bag as much as possible)


----------



## kid2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Kid, I waited until tonight to reply as wanted to give you a bit more of a detailed reply.  Like you I hate trolleys and prefer to throw my sticks on my back and crack on, but also we both share knee issues if I remember rightly, personally I have no acl/pcl, ,my carterlidge is shot to bits and generally golf probably isn't the wisest of sports for a shot knee, what makes it worst is it's my leading knee so coming into shots trying to compress the ball and get weight over the left knee at impact is harder because of past health issues.

About three years ago like others I opted for the electrical trolley which was great, pulled you up the steep hills and carried all your junk, the problem lied with when you had games that were unplanned and out the blue.  It would be a case of go home, swap everything from trolley bag to carry bag and carry anyway,... So I ditched the electric trolley and went back to carrying.

Pre Christmas I bit the bullet and tried the z3 push and after a couple of months I'm convinced it's was the right move.  No worrying about random games as you just throw it in the boot. Big enough bag to carry all your crap in, it's little to no inconvenience at all.

There are however two draw backs with a push trolley, on steep hills I find it may work the legs slightly harder when going up and incline, and when courses are very wet you need to use a little more effort pushing on soft ground.  BUT..... in general even with the wet weather we have had I have not regretted my decisions.  Yes without doubt it's more convenient to carry clubs, you just pop them in your boot and job done, but from my knees point of view I get little or no knee pain now compared to when I carried and I was always cautious of what was in my bag.

H2no lightweight stand bag, 
5-8 balls max in the bag
13 clubs, 
Thin lightweight waterproof top.

In the winter I think I'll drop two/three clubs when off forward tees and still carry, but in the summer I'm a trolley man now.
		
Click to expand...



Cheers pal..., you remembered right about the knees.... My issues have come from my 2 achilles ruptures and being on crutches for so long.... Add to that I'm also a Panel Beater so I spend a fair amount of my days on my knees as well.... Knee pads help but are not an answer to everything...,.

As I said I love the ease of carrying and I also have my Hillbilly Terrain 2 but its chronically slow and hasn't really seen daylight in 18 months or more...... I suppose that It'll fetch maybe 120 Euros if I sell it and it won't cost the earth to add a little money to buy a 3 wheeler push cart......

It would be nice to fall back on the trolley though...

This season I'll be representing the club again in the Jimmy Bruen this time and also hopefully Junior Cup which are foursomes and singles matchplay respectfully.... 

I don't think buying a 36 hole battery would make the trolley i have any faster either.... Suppose its saw dust burning time for a week or 2....:lol:


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 18, 2014)

If your trolley is slow a new battery isn't going to help, I had a deal on a motocaddy from craw, but by the time I got to use it the battery was shot and it was Â£60 for a new one, factor that in with Â£100 for the trolley and I may as well have just holt a clickgear/IMAX/z3 anyway.

That forgetting the cost of recharging all the time!


----------



## kid2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			If your trolley is slow a new battery isn't going to help, I had a deal on a motocaddy from craw, but by the time I got to use it the battery was shot and it was Â£60 for a new one, factor that in with Â£100 for the trolley and I may as well have just holt a clickgear/IMAX/z3 anyway.

That forgetting the cost of recharging all the time!
		
Click to expand...




This is my thinking too pal...... Any time I can save a buck I will......


----------



## drs1878 (Mar 18, 2014)

Interesting comments guys..... I have a cheap masters 3 wheeler I got when I started playing a few years ago, cost me Â£40 and it pretty much stays in my car..... I have been toying with the idea of upgrading and was thinking electric, but these comments have made me think!!

My mate upgraded his last year, had a try with electric but couldn't get to grips with it so went for motocaddy S3 (I think!!) ......


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 18, 2014)

I will be changing to one this year. Like others I just find it a hassle with making sure my battery is charged etc. A few times I have forgot to put my battery on charge and had to grab a 2 wheeled pull trolley from in the pro shop. Also I will go for game on the way home from work, but if I forgot to charge my battery the night before and put it in the car in the morning I am screwed. 3-wheeled trolley is the way forward I think.

P.S before someone says carry your clubs then, a damaged knee and destroyed shoulder stops me doing that, even though it is my preferred way to get round.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 18, 2014)

wont matter Adey, over in the US its carts all the way for them big lazy chunky monkeys


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 18, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			wont matter Adey, over in the US its carts all the way for them big lazy chunky monkeys
		
Click to expand...

what you trying to say.........


----------



## delc (Mar 19, 2014)

The only problem with electric trolleys is that you can put your back out lifting the things out of the boot of your car!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2014)

We have some pretty hilly courses around here and a push/pull trolley is too much like hard work. An electric is almost a must for these places.
But I play most of my Golf on my home course which, apart from a couple of gentle undulations is flattish. Many of the members have electrics but, in all honesty, they're a waste of money on a flat course.
A 3-wheel pusher takes virtually no effort to move, folds up small, is light and doesn't cost much. And you don't have to charge it.
I had a Hillbilly for a couple of years and it was such a faff. My PK3 is all I need.
Although I might have a look at the PK4......


----------



## hors limite (Mar 19, 2014)

Imurg said:



			We have some pretty hilly courses around here and a push/pull trolley is too much like hard work. An electric is almost a must for these places.
...
		
Click to expand...

 Got it in one  - flat =push, hilly and I mean hilly= leccy. As for all those "anti leccy" who can't remember to charge the battery and put it in the car , I wonder how often they end up playing in their socks!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Mar 19, 2014)

I've always carried, but recently was able to get a Motocaddy S1 Lite Push Trolley for free (normally about Â£100) with credit card reward points.

It seems to be pretty good.  It's not the smallest trolley, but is not bad and it's easy to fold up and remove the wheels.  It is also easily able to accommodate my carry bag (the trolley straps are highly adjustable) so I don't need to buy an expensive cart bag.

It seemed a good compromise for a once a month golfer, between cost and hassle of the electrical trolleys, cost of the premium push trolleys (Stewart Z3 and Clicgear 3.5 twice as expensive) and the quality some of the very much cheaper trolleys (Masters).

I also had to go back to Motocaddy, as when it arrived, a velcro strap that connects the cooler bag to the trolley had not been properly sewn into the seam of the bag so came off.  They sent a replacement very easily indeed under the warranty so I was impressed with their customer service.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2014)

hors limite said:



			Got it in one  - flat =push, hilly and I mean hilly= leccy. As for all those "anti leccy" who can't remember to charge the battery and put it in the car , I wonder how often they end up playing in their socks!
		
Click to expand...

But my clubs, trolley, shoes, etc all live in the car boot. I can't do that with a battery, or it will be flat.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 19, 2014)

If anyone is interested in buying a Motocaddy S3 Lithium (36 holes)...by all means get in touch...!


----------



## hors limite (Mar 19, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			But my clubs, trolley, shoes, etc all live in the car boot. I can't do that with a battery, or it will be flat.
		
Click to expand...

Wet and or smelly sweaty shoes permanently in car - lovely.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 19, 2014)

hors limite said:



			Wet and or smelly sweaty shoes permanently in car - lovely.
		
Click to expand...

if you suffer from sweaty smelly feet that's your problem, but some of us can leave our shoes in the boot without the car stinking...


----------



## hors limite (Mar 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			if you suffer from sweaty smelly feet that's your problem, but some of us can leave our shoes in the boot without the car stinking...

Click to expand...

Flatulence = Chanel no.5 as well I imagine.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 20, 2014)

hors limite said:



			Flatulence = Chanel no.5 as well I imagine.
		
Click to expand...

how dare you say my farts smell like old ladies perfume.......:ears:


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			how dare you say my farts smell like old ladies perfume.......:ears:
		
Click to expand...

From what I've heard they're definitely not that good..


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 20, 2014)

My electric trolley got it's first outing of the year yesterday, having gone back to my push trolley during the worst of the wet weather.  Much prefer the electric one and I really can't understand what is so onerous about charging a battery.  Some people on here must wear velcro fastening shoes - laces can be such a faff


----------



## Dave B (Mar 20, 2014)

I've got both however if it comes to a hilly course electric wins every time as I'd rather carry than push a loaded trolley open a steep incline


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			My electric trolley got it's first outing of the year yesterday, having gone back to my push trolley during the worst of the wet weather.  Much prefer the electric one and I really can't understand what is so onerous about charging a battery.  Some people on here must wear velcro fastening shoes - laces can be such a faff 

Click to expand...

It is not the faff, it is just that there is no accounting for my own stupidity and forgetfulness. There is nothing difficult about remembering to plug my battery in to charge the night before, should be an easy task but you would not think so the amount of times I have had to hire a pull trolley on a Saturday morning. A push trolley would remove my idiocy from the equation and just stay in the boot of my car ready for action.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 20, 2014)

GB72 said:



			It is not the faff, it is just that there is no accounting for my own stupidity and forgetfulness. There is nothing difficult about remembering to plug my battery in to charge the night before, should be an easy task but you would not think so the amount of times I have had to hire a pull trolley on a Saturday morning. A push trolley would remove my idiocy from the equation and just stay in the boot of my car ready for action.
		
Click to expand...

Fair do's mate .  I have my routine, as soon as I get back from a round my battery is first thing out of the car and back on charge, if I left it half an hour there's a chance I'd forget too.


----------



## coxyripit (Mar 20, 2014)

I've got a Motocaddy S1 electric trolley and to be honest, I've found that I can't be bothered to charge the battery up lately and have just been pushing it around. Is it worth paying an extra Â£200 for an electric version???? Not really in my opinion, especially if you get one of the new decent push trolleys!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

Plugging a battery in is as much hassle as plugging my phone or my laptop or my tablet in. Zero hassle at all.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 20, 2014)

so the overall solution is have both- small push trolley permanently in the car and leccy one charging up, if you forget you have a push one ready and no outlay at the club


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Plugging a battery in is as much hassle as plugging my phone or my laptop or my tablet in. Zero hassle at all.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree except my battery does not fit nicely on my bedside table like my phone and my wife gets annoyed if I leave a battery an charger cluttering up the house all week.


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2014)

One big advantage with the golfstream trolley I have is you can flick a switch on the wheels and it turns it from electric to push trolley, so can still be used even without a battery. OK its then quite heavy and not as light as the push specific trolleys but not horrific for a one off (or if your battery goes flat) unlike a lot of the leccy trolleys


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Totally agree except my battery does not fit nicely on my bedside table like my phone and my wife gets annoyed if I leave a battery an charger cluttering up the house all week.
		
Click to expand...

All week ? Only takes a couple hours - 6 max to charge ? Possibly in the garage or spare room.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 20, 2014)

fundy said:



			One big advantage with the golfstream trolley I have is you can flick a switch on the wheels and it turns it from electric to push trolley, so can still be used even without a battery. OK its then quite heavy and not as light as the push specific trolleys but not horrific for a one off (or if your battery goes flat) unlike a lot of the leccy trolleys
		
Click to expand...

I think I have the capability to press a button and withdraw the wheels slightly, disengaging them from the drive and allowing it to free-wheel, not had to do that fortunately - yet!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			I think I have the capability to press a button and withdraw the wheels slightly, disengaging them from the drive and allowing it to free-wheel, not had to do that fortunately - yet!
		
Click to expand...

Yep same with mine - click the switch and release them out one notch and away you go


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 20, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Yet the leccy trollies are for lazy people? 

Click to expand...

But the push trolleys still have to be "pushed", especially uphill. Leccy trolley all the time for me....a no brainer.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All week ? Only takes a couple hours - 6 max to charge ? Possibly in the garage or spare room.
		
Click to expand...

The problem some people have is forgetting. When I lived in spalding the course was on the way home and I would call in for a game. There are times that I had forgot to pick my battery up when I left for work at 6 in the morning. I could be teed off by 17:30 calling in on the way home meaning I could get a full 18 through most of the summer. If I had to go home to fetch my battery it would then be about 18:15 when I teed off because off traffic.

So charging a battery is not a pain, but forgetting the battery is..............


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Mar 21, 2014)

Today. 3 ball.
One carrying. One push/pull (Me). One electric

By the second hole the (brand new) electric conked out.
By the fourth a call was made to pro shop  to bring out a push trolley - delay.
I've used my push/pull for three years and I'm more than happy to continue doing so.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 21, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Totally agree except my battery does not fit nicely on my bedside table like my phone and my wife gets annoyed if I leave a battery an charger cluttering up the house all week.
		
Click to expand...

Give her a severe talking to.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 21, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Totally agree except my battery does not fit nicely on my bedside table like my phone and my wife gets annoyed if I leave a battery an charger cluttering up the house all week.
		
Click to expand...

Mine sits on trickle charge in my man cave.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Mine sits on trickle charge in my man cave.
		
Click to expand...

Only got a small room that I changed into a mancave so once I have the sofa, TV, Xbox and coffee machine in there was not much room for anything else. Would have to sit in the middle of the floor and I would keep tripping over it. 

I think part of my thinking about moving to a push trolley is also that I play a lot flatter course than I used to.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2014)

But have you got a 'Drive Through' trolley wash :smirk:


----------



## Chisteve (Mar 21, 2014)

I've not been playing long 

Decided to get a motocaddy push trolley 1st with one of their tour bags 

Found it ok ...... But the bag and trolley in its bag are far to big and clumbersum, and only just manage to get in boot of my car (I have an estate) also found the front wheel got clogged with mud 

Anyway brought a sun mountain 35 carry bag earlier this year - been pleased with it so far

Free to walk anyway and I like my hands being free one of the good side benefits 

We will see as the season goes on - the carry bay fits onto trolley so will be able to use as the weather heats up 

Anybody wants the tour bag let me know it's in good condition and not used that much 

Steve


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 21, 2014)

Fish said:



			But have you got a 'Drive Through' trolley wash :smirk:

View attachment 9639
View attachment 9640

Click to expand...

I am impressed with that! Sadly I can't see the hotel group that owns our course buying one, we don't even have a compressed air line


----------

